# AC Saltlander



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever grown the AC Saltlander grass? It is suppose to grow in saline soils. I have some alkaline saline ground on this new land i bought. The bad things about being an old lake bottom. I was talking to the previous owner and he was saying in the one end of this 1/4 of land its hard to get anything to grow. Alfalfa is totally out of the question, says it only grows 8 inches tall at best. Said oats did ok but quackgrass does about the best(beside green foxtail) Now this saltlander is a wheat grass/ quackgrass hybred. Just woundering if this might be the thing to plant in this one section of my field. The area is 15-20 acres in size.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got this.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/SaltlanderProdSheet.pdf

or this.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/RuggedProdSheet.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I got this.
> 
> http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/SaltlanderProdSheet.pdf
> 
> ...


Dang if you are not right on top of it Cy.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

AC Saltlander would be an excellent choice for that type of site.

Newhy RS Wheatgrass is also a green wheatgrass variety, quackgrass/bluebunch wheatgrass hybrid, just the American version that has been around for years.

I have sold Newhy for these kinds of situations in the past, and it has worked very well. Although I have not sold any of the AC Saltlander it sounds like it is more agressive and more palatable than Newhy, and would may be a better choice. Maybe a mix of both would be good.

Alfalfa on those types of sites is always a struggle. My experience is that the saline tolerant varieties, are just OK. They will survive where a regular alfalfa would die, and are usually only slightly more productive where regular alfalfa will just survive. Alsike clover would probably be a better choice, but it sounds like Saltlander dominates and drowns out most other species in 3-4 years.

As orders for these types of items are very sporadic, we do not keep them on hand, but special order them as needed. we have available

Newhy RS wheatgrass

AC Saltlander

AC Saltlander, w/50% coating

Saltlander Forage Mix w/50% coating

50% Saltlander, 25% Slender Wheatgrass, 25% Tall Fescue

the wheatgrass and fescue act as a nurse crop for the slower establishing Saltlander, and lower costs

Saline Tolerant Alfalfa---Salinity Max, and Rugged

Maybe easier and better would be a Canadian supplier such as one of these

http://millerseeds.com/acsaltlander.php

http://www.sunshineseeds.ca/index.html


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Attached is some information I came across a few years ago when I was researching Newhy RS Wheatgrass, before AC Saltlander was released.

View attachment Green Wheatgrass.pdf


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I found the miller seeds on an internet search. I think I will phone them and talk about it. It sounds like it might be perfect for that one area. I bought this new land and now I have to try to work with what I have and get something productive growing. Or I could be like the last guy who rented this land and just complain that some areas wont grow a thing. But he never took the time to figure out why.


----------

